# Honduran Red Point Breeding



## Randymc5 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I am converting my 20 gallon mbuna grow out into a Honduran red point breeding setup. The tank is already set up and cycled with a Marineland 200b, Fluval 100w heater, Fluval Q.5 air pump, and decorated with 2 beautiful pieces of Malaysian driftwood and assorted silk plants. Im just wondering if you guys could give me any extra info on how to sex and breed these guys. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!
What are the dimensions of the 20?
Do you have access to sexed fish? 
If not, buy 6 juveniles and allow them to mature. Once a pair forms, and is defending an area and forcing the remaining fish to one side, pull the extras and rehome them. At that time, you may chose to add a dither fish to keep the bond strong between the pair. Swordtails or a small species of tetra should suffice.


----------



## Randymc5 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's just a standard 20 gallon high I think it's 24x13? But I d not have access to sexed fish, but I can buy them at 3 incheswhen they are mature, so hopefully I can find a reliable way to sex them easily.Also, what is the function for dither fish? Thanks for the quick reply?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a pretty small tank. Dither fish give something for the pair to focus on other than themselves, which can happen during the spawning/rearing process.


----------



## Randymc5 (Dec 9, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That's a pretty small tank. Dither fish give something for the pair to focus on other than themselves, which can happen during the spawning/rearing process.


Won't they just kill the dither fish though? And do you happen to know how to sex the guys and water parameters. I can't find any good info on them


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I kept a breeding pair in a 36" long 40 breeder tank with rocks and aged driftwood placed to create caves for a couple years with multiple spawns. In my opinion, the tank was a bit too large for them. They spawned regularly and the previous juveniles 'disappeared' a couple weeks after the next spawn hatched. These were an enjoyable fish to watch and I didn't keep any other fish with them. Mine were the standard blue coloration but they did throw a combination of normal blue and 'platinum' fry.

Check out This article from Sam Borstein regarding care and I.D.. It was my go to article when I kept them. Do note the various names or synonyms for this species. Mine were labeled Cryptoheros sp. "Honduran red point" when I bought them at auction.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Check out This article from Sam Borstein


Thanks Dee...
Gotta love the Borstein articles. So much info on so many species. A small bible of sorts...


----------

